
Show HN: Motigram, an SMS based to-do app backed by real humans not a.i. - titusblair
https://motigram.com
======
ismail
I went through the entire page trying to figure out what the humans offer and
value I get. My best guess it is motivation and accountability?

Did not look at the video. Maybe this has a specific target market who
understand the value?

------
aub3bhat
I think you need to do a better job telling the story. Honestly it would also
help pictures of real humans/motivators. E.g. let Brad help you out by having
a conversation the next time you are feeling anxious about <some issue>. I see
honestly see both Fitness / Weight-loss as big markets.

------
kowdermeister
Great, I was about to complain that motivational content is really hard to
find on the internet. (nope)

